# DIY Cube Stand



## CUBERT (May 9, 2008)

Here is a pic:

http://rapidshare.com/files/113582948/DIYSTAND1.jpg.html

Here is the templates:

http://rapidshare.com/files/113581440/DIY_CUBE_STAND_digitized_by_CUBERT.pdf.html

You get templates fro keychain 3x3x3, regular 3x3x3, 9cm/3.5" 3x3x3

Important note: When you print the pdf, please make sure the print scaling is set to "none".


----------



## Crzyazn (May 9, 2008)

You are a paper folding beast thanks!


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 9, 2008)

Wow, great job!! I uploaded your picture for you:







My picture below with PuzzleProz White DIY (a) on left, 2005 storebought on right (normal 3x3 template):






I used pink card stock.


----------



## Arget (May 9, 2008)

Could you upload it somewhere else? I'm having problems with rapidshare.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 10, 2008)

Dude seriously. Read the thread before asking questions. In my post DIRECTLY above yours, I had uploaded his picture to Imageshack, and showed it in the post.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 10, 2008)

I had to do this now.:
http://origami.garron.us/pdf/2008/stand_cp.pdf


----------



## fanwuq (May 10, 2008)

Origami and cubing! The perfect combination!


----------



## fanwuq (May 10, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Dude seriously. Read the thread before asking questions. In my post DIRECTLY above yours, I had uploaded his picture to Imageshack, and showed it in the post.



You can't even tell an image exists there if you turned the image off on your browser. I currently turned it off.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 10, 2008)

Wow Lucas, complicated much.


----------



## CUBERT (May 12, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> Wow, great job!! I uploaded your picture for you:.



Thanks dude, for the life of me the forum would not accept any of my attachments. 

Nice sharp folds on the pink cardstock.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 13, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## panyan (Dec 16, 2008)

hese are really sweet, thanks. i made mine out of file dividers becuase they are easy to bend but structurally stong to hold up the cubes

CAN WE HAVE SOME TEMPLATES FOR:
ES 4
ES 5
V-CUBE 6
V-CUBE 7
???
THANKS ALOT


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice, great idea. I made mine with blue folder material so it looks schnazzy. =]


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 16, 2008)

panyan said:


> hese are really sweet, thanks. i made mine out of file dividers becuase they are easy to bend but structurally stong to hold up the cubes
> 
> CAN WE HAVE SOME TEMPLATES FOR:
> ES 4
> ...



You can use the same thing for the v-6 and v-7, size doesnt matter.


----------



## panyan (Dec 16, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> You can use the same thing for the v-6 and v-7, size doesnt matter.



but the v-6 and v-7 are alot larger, theyll hit the bottom of the stand


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 16, 2008)

panyan said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > You can use the same thing for the v-6 and v-7, size doesnt matter.
> ...



wrong, the angle that it sits in, means it can house any sized cube, trust me 


why do you think rubik's 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 have the same stand?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 16, 2008)

The 7x7x7 doesn't fit well because of the pillowing in the standard stand.

A Rubik's Revolution comes with a bigger stand if you want a larger base.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 16, 2008)

Bryan said:


> The 7x7x7 doesn't fit well because of the pillowing in the standard stand.
> 
> A Rubik's Revolution comes with a bigger stand if you want a larger base.



I know my 5x5 fits perfectly in the stand, but yeah, I bet a pillowed cube might have a little trouble sitting on that thing.


----------



## minsarker (Dec 23, 2008)

SWEET! I just made some, my rubiks stands (the two I own) are housing my storebought 3x3 and 4x4, I made two new regular stands and one houses my ES 2x2, another my really old storebought that sucks.

I also made two keychain ones and they house my two keychains obviously

P.S. If people havent noticed, the inner cut out portion of the normal template is almost exact size to fit the keychain one in


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump from like, 7 months ago...but still a good idea to revive this thread  I would love to see a 7x7 stand!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2008)

what about stands for non-cube puzzles?


----------



## panyan (Dec 23, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> the angle that it sits in, means it can house any sized cube



which template on the sheet are we talking about? normal 3x3 or the 9cm one?


----------



## minsarker (Dec 23, 2008)

haha, i didnt bump it from 7 months ago, i bumped from like a week ago, someone else bumped it from 7 months

and ya, the 3x3 regular stand can hold a 4x4 and a 5x5

i dont think 7x7 or 6x6 will fit due to the shape of it


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 23, 2008)

6 fits in a normal stand, 7, well, dunno


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 3, 2009)

DIY cube stand for DIY cubes!!!(lol)


----------



## panyan (Jan 3, 2009)

note to all: 

the standard 3x3 stand works for:
ES2
Standard rubiks
ES4
ES5
V5
V6
V7

i have all these cubes on standard stands and they all work fine. you just have to make sure that the 7x7 and 6x6 are made of something sturdy!


----------



## GalPro (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have it for larger cubes too?
like 5x5


----------



## minsarker (Jan 3, 2009)

the regular 3x3 stand fits all the cubes i own (es 4, es 2, es 5, rubiks, rubiks 4)


----------



## GalPro (Jan 5, 2009)

And the stand you made is the same size as the stand that comes with the original rubik's cube?


----------



## minsarker (Jan 6, 2009)

yes, the stand that I made is almost the same size

the angle is the same, but the width of the sides are not, but are really close

this could be my fault at cutting but oh well


----------



## GalPro (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks 
That's cool


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 9, 2009)

Dude:


outer square 8.5x8.5 cm
inner square 4.5x4.5 cm


----------



## GalPro (Jan 12, 2009)

I tried it and it worked perfectly,
(I went with the biggest one and it fits my 3x3 and 4x4 good)


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 3, 2015)

This will be a very old bump, but I think many people could benefit from this. I just found out about this the other day. Now my cubes have wonderful stands. I used coverstock paper and cut them to 8cm. 






Here is the Youtube video I used


----------

